# Safari Problem - Viewing Text Correctly



## stevedaniels (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey all, I'm having problems with certain web pages viewed with Safari on my boss' iMac. Whenever I try to view these websites the text will come out as a jumbled string of letters and numbers. All formatting seems to be intact, but this code I keep getting really throws me off when I'm trying to get some information for a project. Anyone run into this and, if so, what can I do to solve the problem? Thanks!

-Steve
P.S., my boss does not want Firefox or any other browser installed on the Mac. Safari is what she wants and that is what I am stuck with. Thanks again!


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

I would recommend running Software Updates. Also he might have duplicate fonts, you can check this by going to.

Applications/Font Book/ 

Then, highlight the Fonts with a DOT next to it and go to 
Edit---->Resolve Duplicates

this should resolve the issue. you can also update Safari/download the latest version or use Disk Utility
/Applications/Utilities/Disk Utility
select the Active Partition and click *"Repair Disk Permissions" *

Good Luck! :1angel:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Could you post a screen shot so that I know what it is that you are seeing please.


----------



## stevedaniels (Jun 10, 2009)

I'll post a screenshot when I head into the office tomorrow (had the day off today). Thanks for the help so far (to both of you who posted). I'll try the other solution as well when I go in tomorrow.


----------



## stevedaniels (Jun 10, 2009)

Attached is a screenshot of the problem. Again, thank you everyone for your input. Hopefully I will be able to put this issue to bed once and for all.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for posting the screen shot, but it got reduced, so I can't read anything on it. Perhaps you could just post a part of the screen with the text in question.


----------



## stevedaniels (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry guys, I'm not as familiar with the quips of a Mac as I am with PC. I'm learning, though. 

Lets see if these files work better.

The top line of code in picture 1 is what I commonly see on web pages that give me this problem. The rest of it is because of the chosen text being in a different language (ie. wikipedia's front page). 

The second picture shows a whole sentence from worth1000.com. Hope this helps.

Thanks again for the help everyone!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow, okay, that stuff is weird. It's as if it's using the wrong font to display the site. This only happens on certain sites, not all? What happens if you goto the sites from a different computer all together?


----------



## stevedaniels (Jun 10, 2009)

Going to the sites from a different computer will display them correctly. It only happens on the Mac and only on certain sites. I kinda figured it was an issue with the fonts not displaying correctly but I'll be danged if I can figure out how to fix it.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Could you PM the web addresses so that I can check them on my Macs?


----------

